# Eglin AFB, FL - Bird hunting



## gobble157 (May 29, 2009)

I'm kinda new to the upland bird scene and wanted to know if anyone has heard of any great bird hunting on Eglin? I'll be down there in October since my wife got orders and I have a English Springer Spaniel that is a great flushing dog. I would love to get him into the scene if Eglin provides some great bird hunting. Thank you and have a blessed weekend.

David


----------



## Swamprat (May 29, 2009)

I am not that far from Eglin but have never hunted there but do know they have gun season for deer and they do allow dogs. Have never heard about a small game or bird dog hunt. Not even sure if they have a turkey season to be honest.

I do know that you will need to call "Jackson Guard" over at Eglin....they are in charge of all permits for hunting and I am sure they can fill you in on their regulations and seasons.


----------



## gobble157 (May 29, 2009)

Swamprat said:


> I am not that far from Eglin but have never hunted there but do know they have gun season for deer and they do allow dogs. Have never heard about a small game or bird dog hunt. Not even sure if they have a turkey season to be honest.
> 
> I do know that you will need to call "Jackson Guard" over at Eglin....they are in charge of all permits for hunting and I am sure they can fill you in on their regulations and seasons.



I appreciate it bud! I do know they have a turkey season just wanted to see if anyone has hunted small game (birds) there. Where do you live?


----------



## Swamprat (May 29, 2009)

gobble157 said:


> I appreciate it bud! I do know they have a turkey season just wanted to see if anyone has hunted small game (birds) there. Where do you live?



A few counties over to the East...Washington County and South of the city of Chipley to be exact. Just right off of I-10.

From what I have heard there is some good hunting over at Eglin. Lots of acreage with no activity and there is some areas of pines/turkey oaks with wiregrass that should make for some good quail habitat. Just don't shoot at the birds with flames coming out their tail pipes. 

Since you said your wife had orders to go down there I am assuming she is military....thank her for her service and sacrifice. Who knows if she is stationed there they might have different regs for them and family as far as hunting that could give you better access.


----------



## gobble157 (May 29, 2009)

Swamprat said:


> A few counties over to the East...Washington County and South of the city of Chipley to be exact. Just right off of I-10.
> 
> From what I have heard there is some good hunting over at Eglin. Lots of acreage with no activity and there is some areas of pines/turkey oaks with wiregrass that should make for some good quail habitat. Just don't shoot at the birds with flames coming out their tail pipes.
> 
> Since you said your wife had orders to go down there I am assuming she is military....thank her for her service and sacrifice. Who knows if she is stationed there they might have different regs for them and family as far as hunting that could give you better access.




LOL! Yeah, I'll refrain from shooting at birds that have flames coming from there rear

Yeah, I was active duty and seperated back in 2007. My wife stayed in and will probably pull her 20 since she loves it. She's about to go into the Physician Assistant program the military offers, so we actually might move again. It probably won't happen until 2011, but you never know. I think there are a couple select areas military and dependents can hunt, but I'm not totally sure. I appreciate your comments and maybe we can get together for some hunting once that time rolls around. I don't know if you turkey hunt, but I can get ya on one if you're down. Take care bud and stay in touch. 

David


----------



## Swamprat (May 29, 2009)

Sounds good....I hunt the woods chiken from time to time but not like I use to.

I grew up and lived in Osceola country most of my life till I moved up to the Panhandle. Our area has very few birds but the last few years they are coming back due to management practices of the area landowners and farms.

I have actually seen two hens with chicks within a mile of my house during the last week so that is encouraging.

I'll stay in touch but might have to hit you up for some of those private fishing areas along the coast before hunting season starts.


----------



## gobble157 (May 29, 2009)

Swamprat said:


> Sounds good....I hunt the woods chiken from time to time but not like I use to.
> 
> I grew up and lived in Osceola country most of my life till I moved up to the Panhandle. Our area has very few birds but the last few years they are coming back due to management practices of the area landowners and farms.
> 
> ...



Sounds like a plan bud. I love to fish and would gladly go with another fellow fisherman before season starts. I know there are some great little areas around the Niceville area. My grandfather retired from the Air Force way back when and resided in the Niceville area. My father is a big bass fisherman and we would always pull his Ranger down and fish some of the smaller lakes around the area. I know of a couple that holds some big bass, so I'll keep in touch and maybe I'll have a bass boat by then. Just got to see what he wife says since I already have a bunch of outdoor toys.


----------



## maker4life (May 30, 2009)

You'll be mighty close to SW GA . Give us a holler when you get there .


----------



## coveyrise90 (May 30, 2009)

I have heard some good things about quail hunting there. I've never done it myself. They have tens of thousands of acres (maybe even hundreds of thousands) of longleaf piney woods so I'd imagine that they have a few birds. Their woods sure are pretty.

Maybe I'll drive down there, look around, take some photos, and report back. 

Adam


----------



## gobble157 (May 30, 2009)

maker4life said:


> You'll be mighty close to SW GA . Give us a holler when you get there .



I really appreciate the offer bud! I might take ya up on it once I get situated in FL. Have a blessed Summer and keep in touch!


----------



## gobble157 (May 30, 2009)

coveyrise90 said:


> I have heard some good things about quail hunting there. I've never done it myself. They have tens of thousands of acres (maybe even hundreds of thousands) of longleaf piney woods so I'd imagine that they have a few birds. Their woods sure are pretty.
> 
> Maybe I'll drive down there, look around, take some photos, and report back.
> 
> Adam



Adam, 

Let me know if you do. I'm actually going to be down there in the next couple weeks house hunting. My wife and I are going to purchase a house either in Crestview or Niceville. I prefer Crestview since it's more in the country, but the wife doesn't like the idea. I'll see what happens, but if you do go down and check it out let me know how it goes. Take care bud and have a blessed week.

David


----------



## redneck_billcollector (May 30, 2009)

I know when I was in the service back in the early 80s I spent a few weeks there and there were lots of quail then.  I didn't get to do any hunting though, was kind of "occupied" to say the least, was in phase 3 ranger school, aka Camp Rudder.  I can tell you this, when you haven't slept more than 4 hours in a 24 hour period of time for the previous month or more and you are point man on a patrol and you flush a covey, it scares the ever loving you know what out of you.


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 30, 2009)

*Eglin*

Its been decades sense I was stationed there but I remember seeing and hearing quail when I used to run the back roads to isolated ponds to bass fish.

The woods for the most part were thick and better suited for deer and hogs than quail but they have probably matured by now and it could be a whole different situation.

Great place to be stationed by the way. My time there was far to short.


----------



## AnchAk1961 (Jul 17, 2009)

*Commute to Benning*

Another suggestion Ft. Benning, GA.  When I was a kid I used to hunt on Benning's reservation with my dad.  We would literally walk up 10-12 coveys in the 70's.  

Jumping forward to today:  I bicycle, for exercise, around Ft. Benning a couple of times a week.  The quail have been calling everywhere in the Malone range area.  I have heard more quail on this post than even Texas in the good years.  Alas, I do not have access to hunt on Benning but wish I did...    It is a day trip from Florida Panhandle.  

Good luck this fall.


----------



## coveyrise90 (Jul 17, 2009)

Thought yall might like this. It's an article about quail hunting in N. FL on public land.

http://www.floridawildlifemagazine.com/pdfs/jan07-thatDogwillHunt.pdf

Adam


----------



## flybum84 (Jul 17, 2009)

gobble157 I'm stationed at Ft Benning and If you want to come up just send me a PM as well as anyone else intrested. I've got a pointer and am anxious to get her out.


----------



## Jim P (Jul 17, 2009)

I looked at the site, I might have read it wrong, but I get the impression that to hunt there you have to be in the service or retired from the service, but I'll be able to go, just say when.


----------



## flybum84 (Jul 18, 2009)

Jim P if you are talking about ft Benning the yes you have to be either military, retired military, or a full time DOD employee working on ft benning. But any service memeber or retired service memeber who has a ft benning licence can have up to three guests with them. They have to have all state and federal licenses needed plus a ft benning license which I believe is about 10 dollars.


----------



## JUSTIN37HUNT (Jul 18, 2009)

Eglin does have some habitat that is conductive to holding some birds.  I'm not sure there is any management plans in effect for them on the reservation though.  Best bet would be to explore some sections and look for some burnoffs that some sage is growing back in...should have good luck there.


----------



## Nitro (Jul 19, 2009)

David, 

Sounds like you are going to have some new friends soon.

I hope that yall have a good summer and a safe move to FL.

Good Luck down there. I look forward to our paths crossing soon for a hunt.


----------

